# מחיר מנה בטראסק סיטארוס כליף וגלריה לורנס?



## שוש154 (19/1/12)

מחיר מנה בטראסק סיטארוס כליף וגלריה לורנס? 
מישהו יודע מה המחירים בסיטארוס, הכליף גלריה לורנס והטראסק לחודש אפריל מאי ומה הדיל כולל


----------



## חדשים בעסק (19/1/12)

טראסק ולורנס בפורום 
שוש יקרה, אני רואה שהעלת כמה הודעות ביומיים האחרונים בחיפוש אחר פרטים על הטראסק וגלרית לורנס. לא תמיד הבנות בפורום יודעות לספק לך את המידע הספציפי שאת מחפשת. ולכן, כדאי תמיד להיעזר בחיפוש שנמצא פה למעלה כדי להוציא עוד אינפורמציה שיכולה לעזור לך או אפילו ניקים של כלות שהתחתנו שם שאיתם את יכולה אולי להתייעץ. אגב, מחיר זה לא השיקול היחידי - כדאי גם להתייחס למקומות החנייה בסמוך לאולמות האלה, האוכל וכו'. בהצלחה! אני בטוחה שאם תעלי עוד שאלות ספציפיות ודילמות לגבי המקומות תקבלי תובנות חדשות שיכולות לעזור לך.


----------



## Pixelss (19/1/12)

גלריית לורנס 
100 איש - 455 ש"ח 150 איש - 415 ש"ח 200 איש - 385 ש"ח 250 איש - 355 ש"ח 300 איש ומעלה - 335 ש"ח


----------



## Pixelss (19/1/12)

אגב זה המחירים על הדף הרישמי - לפני מיקוח


----------



## Triiicky (19/1/12)

כליף 
אני לא יכולה להגיד לך מחירים כי הגענו לשם דרך איזיווד אבל בכנות יכולה לומר שהמקום פשוט מדהים, הקייטרינג מעולה ובכלל כל ההתנהלות שלנו איתם הייתה מאוד נוחה ונעימה. אנחנו היינו מאוד מרוצים מהכל. אצלנו הינו 316 איש, והמקום היה ערוך לכ 350 כך שזה אפשרי לעשות שם ארוע של 350 איש. יותר מזה כנראה יהיה צפוף מבחינת הישיבה. אבל שוב, עדיף לבדוק איתם. הכליף, לורנס וטראסק גם לא ככ רחוקים זה מזה (הכליף ולורנס בכלל אחד מול השני) אז כדאי לקחת אח"הצ/ערב אחד ולקפוץ לשם לפגישות, לדעתי.


----------



## דנה דנונה (21/1/12)

קשה להשוות כי.. 
אנחנו בדקנו את סיטרוס והטראסק לפני כחודש, הקייטרינג בסיטרוס זה "מזל טלה" שאם את לוקחת אותו בטראסק זה יוצא הרבה יותר יקר כי זה קייטרינג מאוד נחשב. מצד שני את יכולה לסגור בטראסק עם קייטרינג יותר זול... הסיטרוס הרשים אותנו הרבה יותר בכל אופן. והמחירים, אוף אני כבר לא זוכרת בדיוק (נדמה לי בין 350 ל- 400 ש"ח) זה קצת מבלבל כי זה תלוי גם בתאריך, גם בכמות האורחים וגם בקייטרינג ובתפריט. אז לפעמים יוצא שמספיק ששינית תאריך ואז פתאום מקום שהיה יקר יותר הופך להיות זול יותר..


----------

